# $1 Image Stabilizer for any Camera



## djpharoah (Jan 29, 2008)

[metacafe]1041948/1_image_stabilizer_for_any_camera_lose_the_tripod[/metacafe]


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 29, 2008)

Saweeeeet!!

Thanks man, gonna try this out!


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2008)

That's fuckin' awesome!


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> That's fuckin' awesome!



You are welcome


----------



## playstopause (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## darren (Jan 29, 2008)

What a great idea!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

pretty sweet


----------



## Groff (Feb 1, 2008)

That's fuckin' amazing!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow. Now that's clever.


----------

